# Seaview SSRN-744 Build



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay guys, you talked me into it. as I post new stuff I'll do it here.
*ANYONE LOOKING FOR MY PREVIOUS WORK CHECK THE "Anyone building their Seaview yet?" thread* Lots of photos and a few more in my album.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool. Looking forward to more pics Duct.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I just posted a couple of clip art items of great interest in my photo album , these are done by me, I don't care if you use them in any fashion. But if you make any money off of them please remember who you got em from.


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite, Herb. Why did you choose "744?" I'm sure you know that SSN 744 is the _Virginia_, first of the next class fast attack boat after the _Seawolf_ class.

Nice graphics, BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

At the time I selected a "Hull" number, I picked one from a group of cancelled boats, thinking the Navy would skip the group of numbers as they've done in the past. So I "assigned" her 744. I created artwork and documents to support her new number, commissioning program, invitation, Security ID, Ballcaps, T-shirts etc. She was to be an experimental "class" boat. Leave it to the Navy to screw up a good hoax. I'm still keeping the number, afterall I "assigned" it first from cancelled contracts.LOL!


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, I'm here... anyone bring the beer?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Gareee, I'll have a Miller Lite. Nothing new today, just "B S ing" Filling some seams today nothing noteworthy.


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Pedestrian! I'll have a Sam Adams, thanks. ;-)


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Ok, I see you created your own thread on this... so now I'll take my seat and watch the progress!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks DTF- this should be a great thread (and possibly a sticky). I'll have one of those Miller's with a touch of lime. It's getting hot over here.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys, today I think I'm 100% certifiable. As an interior enhancement I decided to include a table on the starboard side in the observation nose, which came out to a piece of furniture about 3/4 inch long x 1/8 inch wide x 3/16 high. Sitting atop that will be the worlds smallest Seaview model. A full 1/2 inch long x 2/16 wide ! My first attempt was a failure, the second has turned out very well and eight pieces in all. Photo's soon! It's dwarfed by a penny! Screw the beer....I need a very stiff Scotch. Make that a double...neat!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Fine! Scotch it is. AFTER you post the pictures........


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Working On it. I gotta nuke a few others first.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tiny Seaview*

Here it is,...*The Worlds Smallest Seaview !* I can't believe I tried this, after the cement dries, I can refine the shape.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I will put it on it's display stand, add paint,...and put it it place. Now I'll tackle the ultra tiny resculpt of Admiral Nelson and Lee Crane figures (I'm not that crazy) Pipe Dream!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A better photo, painted, and detailed...ready to install.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy carp! Cool.


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

Is that the four window or the eight window version?

:thumbsup:

Herb, that's a great idea. Now....with the wonders of stereolithography, I think I may consider doing something similar. :drunk:

Certifiable, indeed!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats just cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup: When are going to do the matching flying sub, diving bell and mini sub.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Better pic above.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Got Tylenol? Man , have I got one Hell of a headache after this.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm pretty sure I've heard the seaview referred to as "SSRN-1" _some_where.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

But not on this thread. Well, till you said it. Apparently, it's been renumbered.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, I think yer going a little overboard now! LOL!

So ya sculpting scale pens, pencils and clipboards as well?

I think in one episode, I saw a paperclip on the desk.....

Amazing work though!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish my Macro setting on the camera worked better, these only suggest how amazing this is beginning to become. As the song says....*she's got the look!*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> I wish my Macro setting on the camera worked better, these only suggest how amazing this is beginning to become. As the song says....*she's got the look!*


 
Looking pretty cool Ductape..

Looks like you mixing the first season Seaview with the Second to fourth season version, plus adding your own stuff!!

I can appreciate your Craftsman ship Sir!!!:thumbsup:

High Regards,

BP


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice, nice work.




Ductapeforever said:


> Got Tylenol? Man , have I got one Hell of a headache after this.



Dont blow a gasket on us man.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was hoping somebody would put the cheap card table and chairs up by the front windows. 

That Irwin, he could pinch a penny...


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

As far as your camera's macro, it could be it's intended for things 1 inch away or less. if that's the case, yer obviously too far away for a clear pick. instead, try to back away, and use your zoom function to get closer in for pics. Also make sure you have plenty of light.. it looks like you are getting a lot of low light grain.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is the beginnings of the mini-sub bay, I am trying to make this match as closely as possible the Flying sub bay interior.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here I have defined the Free flooding structure by underscoring the panel, I began the delicate task of opening the Hydro-Dynamic vents, and added details to the girder structure.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Very good!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

WOW and WOW!!

I'm sorry now I havn't checked this out sooner. Great stuff mate. :thumbsup:


----------

